# Leaving ND



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Well, I drive out on Tuesday. The Air Force is taking me to Alabama for 3 months and then to Oklahoma for a few years. ND and its citizens (many of you) have been EXTREMELY good to me! We plan on moving back here after I retire in 15 years. Thanks to everyone for making this my most enjoyable assignment to date (previously assigned in TX, FL, HI).

Just wanted to say thanks and good luck to you all. Take care...

Mike Taddy


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Take care and Godspeed to you sir!! :beer:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Happy trails taddy - come back when you can.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Thanks for all you added to the site, I would have thought you were one of us. :wink: Also, thank you for serving our country and good luck. Come back soon and check the web site often!!!! :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

taddy1340

Just remember, you're only a mouse click away !!!

Good luck to you and your family. The years will feel like they flew by after the wait is over. :beer:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Good luck


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Tad

We are gonna miss you in ND. Be safe and get back when you can!!

:beer: 
Bob


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Mike, good luck to you, hats off to you, and keep on posting!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Good Luck!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Good luck, check back often to see what we are all up to. I am sure the ducks and geese will see you in the fall on the way down, make sure they don't live to talk about it, lol. Good luck to you.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Good luck taddy... happy trails


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Sorry to see you go bud, I'll keep all the bucks up in Turtle Mts. in check for ya. Have a good one :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Good Luck Taddy,to you and your family.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Good luck to you and your family Taddy! We'll see you in good old Mchenry County when you get back. :beer:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Good luck Mike! We'll keep the home fires burnin'! :beer:

Keep in touch. :wink:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Good luck to you and thank you for your service to our country. When you get to OK and get settled in, look up some of the Oklahoma posters that have been on this site, maybe they can point you in the right direction out there for some good hunting.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Best of luck to you wherever your travels take you. The good thing is knowing where you'll retire, so you'll always have something to look forward to. We'll leave the light on until you get back.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Give me a call sometime Mike. I hope you found a good place for your pups while you're in training. Later Kevin.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

good luck Mike and come back soon and wait until u hear quacks and honker calling u so come back soon and good luck :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind words. I am in WI now enjoying leave and Xmas, but missing the roosters in ND! I will definitely be making trips back to ND over the next few years and will continue to be a member of Nodak ... oh yeah that reminds me I owe Chris the $10 :lol:

Have a great holiday season...

Mike


----------

